# tomcat pfad anpassen, von dem webinhalte gelesen werden



## Scor (31. Jan 2007)

der titel sagt alles.
ich moechte in tomcat den pfad, aus dem die ganzen webcontents, also die ganzen seiteninhalte wie bilder, css datei, etc... geladen werden, aendern.
weiss jemand, wie/wo das geht?
danke im vorraus,
-scor-


----------



## Fats (31. Jan 2007)

Schau dir mal die server.xml an! Die liegt im catalina_home/conf Ordner

Gruß
Fats


----------



## Scor (31. Jan 2007)

die datei kenne ich natuerlich.
an welcher stelle aendere ich denn die information diesbzgl.?
zu eraehnen sei, dass ich tomcat mit dem sysdeo plugin innerhalb eclipse starte.


----------



## Fats (31. Jan 2007)

Da gibt es die <host>-Tags. 

zB.

```
<Host
          appBase="/path/to/web/site/"
          name="www.mysite.de"
          deployOnStartup="true"
          autoDeploy="true"
          unpackWARs="true"
          xmlValidation="false">
</Host>
```

Gruß
Fats


----------



## Scor (31. Jan 2007)

werde das morgen direkt mal testen.
vielen dank!


----------

